# SCCY gun sale



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I saw in Vance Outdoors print flyer that the SCCY CPX-2 is on sale for $159.99

I stopped in Bass Pro shops here in Rossford, OH since they have price matched them before only to learn that both Bass Pro and Cabela's no longer carry any SCCY firearms. 

Fin Feather Fur will only price match within a 50 miles radius. 

Several of the other local gun shops are out of stock with SCCY

Is something going on with SCCY or is it just a strange chain of events?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Save your money.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Heard there decent guns. Never shot 1 personally Reviews are better than average. Depending on intentions of gun that should help you decide what you want to what you want it for. Everyday carry, truck gun, tool box gun?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

They are really picky with ammo and mostly a jamming-omatic. 50 bucks more you can get a Ruger EC9s or many others that you can rely on to save your hide.


----------

